# Celebrity BBWs that make you cringe



## ScreamingChicken (May 3, 2013)

The top of the list for me is Abby Lee Miller from _Dance Moms_.

As physically attractive as she may be, it's a total turn off when she opens her mouth. Obnoxious, arrogant, and full of high octane drama. I get it that she is in a reality show and things are amped up but no amount of physically beauty can hide the negativity she broadcasts.

Any other celebrity level BBWs that just make you shake your head in dismay?


----------



## bbwbud (May 3, 2013)

I feel bad speaking ill of the dead, but if you told me I could be totally turned off by a super busty, billionaire BBW, I would think you would be out of your mind. Of course, that was before I ever saw Anna Nicole Smith.


----------



## cinnamitch (May 3, 2013)

Dog the Bounty Hunter's wife Beth. She is just too much to take.


----------



## Marlayna (May 3, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> The top of the list for me is Abby Lee Miller from _Dance Moms_.
> 
> As physically attractive as she may be, it's a total turn off when she opens her mouth. Obnoxious, arrogant, and full of high octane drama. I get it that she is in a reality show and things are amped up but no amount of physically beauty can hide the negativity she broadcasts.
> 
> Any other celebrity level BBWs that just make you shake your head in dismay?


I absolutely ADORE Abby Lee Miller, and Dance Moms is one of my favorite shows! I like the way she's so dedicated to teaching dance, and I especially love the way she handles the obnoxious dance moms.
She sure is a pretty lady, and I can't get enough of her! :bow:

I can't think of any celebrity BBWs that I dislike, offhand, but I just had to jump in with my admiration for Miss Abby.


----------



## Falling Boy (May 3, 2013)

Sonia on Operation Repo. I don't if I would categorize her as BBW or celebrity for that matter....but she is big and on TV.


----------



## drew_edwards (May 3, 2013)

I used to feel this way about Anna Nicole Smith at times.


----------



## Dromond (May 3, 2013)

cinnamitch said:


> Dog the Bounty Hunter's wife Beth. She is just too much to take.



Good choice.


----------



## Marlayna (May 3, 2013)

Falling Boy said:


> Sonia on Operation Repo. I don't if I would categorize her as BBW or celebrity for that matter....but she is big and on TV.


I love her!!! She sure is a big woman, and I usually don't care for all the hardware she wears on her face, but I like her moxie. :bow:


----------



## Marlayna (May 3, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Good choice.


I've never seen the show, but I've seen a pic of her and she sure is scary looking.


----------



## loopytheone (May 4, 2013)

Beth Ditto. *shudder*


----------



## Wild Zero (May 4, 2013)

It'd be nice if we didn't have a thread where we tear down fat women in the public eye. There're plenty of other places to do that outside of Dimensions.


----------



## loopytheone (May 4, 2013)

Wild Zero said:


> It'd be nice if we didn't have a thread where we tear down fat women in the public eye. There're plenty of other places to do that outside of Dimensions.



So what, we must love all fat women simply on the basis that they are fat? We can't dislike them because of their personalities? And we don't have freedom of speech to say that we don't like them? Besides, it seems like someone is taking a light hearted thread and taking it far too seriously...


----------



## Falling Boy (May 4, 2013)

Nobody is tearing down anyone. Nothing is being said about their size. What's sad is that in "reality" TV when we get a plus sized lady on the screen she has to be bitchy and mean or sad because having a happy fun plus sized woman wouldn't be "reality" to TV land.


----------



## Saoirse (May 4, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Beth Ditto. *shudder*



Ditto! Haha she's scary.


----------



## bigmac (May 4, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Beth Ditto. *shudder*



I actually kind of crush on Ms. Ditto. I've always had a soft spot for punk and goth BBWs. Especially ones with dark hair and fair skin.

I actually don't know much about Ms. Ditto but I like the way she looks.

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Beth_Ditto_IMG_5491.jpg


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 4, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> So what, we must love all fat women simply on the basis that they are fat? We can't dislike them because of their personalities?


 This.

I was interested to see if I was the only part of the community who wasn't necessarily thrilled with all the celebrity/quasi-celebrity BBWs based on personality and/or behavior. Nobody is tearing them down based on looks. It's the antics some of us take issue with.

When the representations to the world of your demographic/preference makes you shake your head on a consistent basis, it's not exactly comforting.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (May 4, 2013)

Falling Boy said:


> Sonia on Operation Repo. I don't if I would categorize her as BBW or celebrity for that matter....but she is big and on TV.



LOL. Sonia is somewhat over-the-top.

Meanwhile, I'll give Lyndah one vote for "Girls we would most like to impound"


----------



## dharmabean (May 4, 2013)

Rosanne Barr.

She reminds me WAYYYY TOOOO much of my drunk, abusive mother. Her voice... I literally go into panic mode when I hear her.


----------



## EMH1701 (May 5, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> Rosanne Barr.
> 
> She reminds me WAYYYY TOOOO much of my drunk, abusive mother. Her voice... I literally go into panic mode when I hear her.



Ditto. I cannot stand that woman. I thought it was just me.


----------



## Marlayna (May 5, 2013)

They're not BBWs, but they make me cringe on a regular basis: Sharon and Kelly Osbourne. Anyone else agree?


----------



## Skye23 (May 6, 2013)

I can't stand Abby, I rather like Beth. I pitied Anna Nicole, I adore Sharon (Kelly has her moments, good and bad). But the one I just can't abide is Honey Boo Boo's Mother. I forget her name (shudder). 

Then again its almost entirely personality for me, I like a strong fat chick because I am one. But since its sisterly and not attraction if they're a b*tch then there's not enough to save them.


----------



## Silver Fox (May 6, 2013)

It's not that you cannot dislike a woman who is fat, It's just what is the point of talking about it? Don't like a particular BBW celeb, or anyone for that matter?... just ignore them.


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 6, 2013)

Skye23 said:


> I can't stand Abby, I rather like Beth. I pitied Anna Nicole, I adore Sharon (Kelly has her moments, good and bad). *But the one I just can't abide is Honey Boo Boo's Mother.* I forget her name (shudder).
> 
> Then again its almost entirely personality for me, I like a strong fat chick because I am one. But since its sisterly and not attraction if they're a b*tch then there's not enough to save them.



As a woman who is both southern and fat, the whole honey boo boo thing makes me cringe. However, most reality shows make me cringe. I know those folks make money, but I'm just embarrassed for them all and can't watch.


----------



## Dromond (May 6, 2013)

Silver Fox said:


> It's not that you cannot dislike a woman who is fat, It's just what is the point of talking about it? Don't like a particular BBW celeb, or anyone for that matter?... just ignore them.



Well heck, why discuss anything? We'll just keep all our opinions to ourselves, and we'll have a nice happy and utterly dead discussion board.


----------



## CleverBomb (May 7, 2013)

ConnieLynn said:


> As a woman who is both southern and fat, the whole honey boo boo thing makes me cringe. However, most reality shows make me cringe. *I know those folks make money, but I'm just embarrassed for them all and can't watch*.


Neither Southern, female, nor particularly overweight here, but you've summed up exactly why I dislike "Reality TV".


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 7, 2013)

ConnieLynn said:


> As a woman who is both southern and fat, the whole honey boo boo thing makes me cringe. However, most reality shows make me cringe. I know those folks make money, but I'm just embarrassed for them all and can't watch.



I agree x2.

As a fellow Southerner (born and raised in TN for 20 years and the last 19 in TX), I will be thrilled when reality TV gets over its fascination with rednecks.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 7, 2013)

Mo'Nique

No. Not a fan. Hell, I'm one of the few people who disliked her performance in _Precious_. I liked the film, but not her performance. She pretty much gave the same performance as Faye Dunaway did in _Mommie Dearest_: an awful, campy (but humorless) bad mommy-performance. 

Also: as Dromond said, why debate anything? If you don't like the thread, don't read/don't post. Just because we love big women, doesn't mean we love all big women. It's the same as with Rick Santorum.


----------



## superodalisque (May 12, 2013)

i think it's a great idea to hold fat folk up to likeability standards as well as anyone else. fat passes are not good. people always need to take responsibility for who they are and what they do.


----------



## gangstadawg (May 14, 2013)

Scorsese86 said:


> Mo'Nique
> 
> No. Not a fan. Hell, I'm one of the few people who disliked her performance in _Precious_. I liked the film, but not her performance. She pretty much gave the same performance as Faye Dunaway did in _Mommie Dearest_: an awful, campy (but humorless) bad mommy-performance.
> 
> Also: as Dromond said, why debate anything? If you don't like the thread, don't read/don't post. Just because we love big women, doesn't mean we love all big women. It's the same as with Rick Santorum.



don't think we can count Mo'Nique anymore. you haven't seen her new pics yet have you? she is pretty much no where close to bbw any more and rumor has it she is went two face and bashing big women now.


----------



## NYCGabriel (May 14, 2013)

superodalisque said:


> i think it's a great idea to hold fat folk up to likeability standards as well as anyone else. fat passes are not good. people always need to take responsibility for who they are and what they do.



hear hear!


----------



## gangstadawg (May 15, 2013)

to add to my Monique post her is what she looks like now. some say she may have had WLS but she hasn't said she did but then starr jones lied about it.


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 15, 2013)

I find Monique annoying, fat or thinner. Her voice just grates on my nerves. 

She says she lost the weight the hard way, and by the standards of most folks, she is still a BBW at 200+.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 17, 2013)

gangstadawg said:


> don't think we can count Mo'Nique anymore. you haven't seen her new pics yet have you? she is pretty much no where close to bbw any more and rumor has it she is went two face and bashing big women now.



Obviously, since I'm not a fan, I don't keep myself updated on her. Oh, well.


----------



## Morganer (May 17, 2013)

- Mo'nique


----------

